# Sony Vegas 9.0 Pro Geschwindigkeitsproblem



## Korn_ (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ,

ich habe ein Problem mit Sony Vegas 9.0 Pro.Und zwar wenn ich die Wiedergaberate auf 2 (Speed x2) und das ursprüngliche Video 1 Min ist , ist das neue Video mit Wiedergaberate 2 immer noch 1 Min lang nur es wiederholt sich einmal ,
-> 1.Video ist 0.5 Min lang und hat die Wiedergaberate 2 und nochmal das gleiche (2 mal das gleiche video in einem Clip)

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben so , dass ich wenn ich die Wiedergaberate auf 2 stelle,das Video wenn es am Anfang 30sec war das neue nur noch 15 sec ist.

MfG


----------



## Chumper (1. Dezember 2009)

kürze den Clip um die Hälfte, das sollte das Problem lösen oder nicht?


----------



## Korn_ (2. Dezember 2009)

ja schon nur das nervt auf die Zeit.Ich meine früher war das auch nicht so


----------



## darkframe (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wie veränderst Du denn die Geschwindigkeit? Ich nehme an, dass Du das über das Kontextmenü erledigt hast, richtig? Dann musst Du in der Tat die Länge nachträglich anpassen. Das Programm weiß ja auch nicht, dass Du nicht beispielsweise einen Loop anlegen willst.

Einfacher geht's m.E. so: Verkürze den Clip mit gedrückter Strg- bzw. Ctrl-Taste. Dann erledigst Du beide Schritte auf einmal (also beschleunigen und Länge anpassen).


----------



## Korn_ (2. Dezember 2009)

Erst mal danke für eure hilfe
Nur ist meine Frage immer noch nicht geklärt :
Wie kann ich das Problem beheben so , dass ich wenn ich die Wiedergaberate auf 2 stelle,das Video wenn es am Anfang 30sec war das neue nur noch 15 sec ist.

So setze ich die Wiedergaberate auf 2..Was muss ich da ändern damit das Problem gelöst ist?
http://de.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23t1apf&s=6


----------



## Marvio (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Chumper (3. Dezember 2009)

Schon versucht den Haken von "Loop" zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Korn_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Chumper hat gesagt.:


> Schon versucht den Haken von "Loop" zu deaktivieren?



Hab ich schon , es wird dann die wiederholung als Schwarzes Bild angezeigt.


----------



## marvio (3. Dezember 2009)

Hm hat keiner ne' Ahnung wie man das wegmachen kann ?


----------



## Marvio (4. Dezember 2009)

sry für den *push*
doch da ich sehr viel mit sony vegas arbeite ist das für mich auch wichtig


----------



## darkframe (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

habe ich doch oben schon beschrieben: Anstatt das über die Eigenschaften zu machen, solltet ihr das Event manuell verkürzen, also Strg-Taste drücken und festhalten und dann das Ende (oder den Anfang) des Clips verschieben, so dass er kürzer wird. Damit wird der Clip beschleunigt und auch nicht wiederholt.


----------

